# what is pigeon fanciers lung?



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

a friend of mine sed if i were you i would put a mask on when youngo in your loft because of pigeon fanciers lung but what is it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is a human respiratory illness called allergic alveolitis which comes from inhaling minute particles of bird-related dust. 

This is feather dust given off by pigeons when preening, dust from dried poop and whatever floor dressing one may use, and microscopic flakes from the skin (such as we, too, shed without even being aware).

It is more rightly called 'birdkeepers lung' as it can just as easily affect people who keep pet birds in the house or an aviary aside from just pigeons. 

It may affect some people quite quickly, others over a long period if at all. Best not to take chances if one has a loft.

One may get cough, flu-like symptoms or eventually even a pneumonia type illness, and can well lead to permanent lung damage.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It's the reason I had to give up all of my birds. Do wear a good mask, not just a cheapo one.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also, Rollermad, if you have any concerns, a doctor should be able to take a sample of your blood and get it tested for a high level of avian antigens, which is an indication of potential problem.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

can u recommend a type of mask and how u store it..?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

This one works well for me. I have the problem bad and this works great (but you have to wear it each and every time you enter a loft or building with pigeons in it). YOu can get away with not wearing one if you are in a building where the birds are not flapping their wings. Such as on shipping night at a racing club. It depends on if you have the disease bad or just slightly. I have it bad but I can do shipping nights and auctions, without wearing a mask.

http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=345&product=3MR52P71

If you order one of these, you should go ahead and order the replacement filters also. They last a long time, but you will need to change them periodically (depending on how much dust they collect). For the mask and the replacement filters, it only cost 30 or so dollars, U.S.

http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=345&product=3MR5N11

Note! Using those "surgical" type masks like you see in operating rooms or on peoples faces walking around Japan (due to bird flu or whatever reason they have), will not work at all. The dust is so small that it goes right through those types of masks and additionally, they do not fit tightly to the face and the dust just goes in at the edges of the mask. Then you breath it. You will get sick four or six hours later. Not right when you breath in the bird "dust". It can kill you in one day or over a long period of time. But usually just makes you cough and then you get what feels like a really really bad case of the flu. You will feel like you are dying.

But wear a mask each and every time and you will be just fine. Make sure the mask fits snuggly on your face. You should also get a "loft coat" and wear it when you enter a loft. Then take the coat off and hang it outside before you go into the house.

Here is a link to a web site that has done extensive work on this disease.

http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/main.html

Pigeon lung disease, or bird breeeders disease, or bird lung disease, are all names used for this problem. They are refer to the same thing.

If you consult a doctor because of this. They will automatically tell you to get rid of the birds and the problem is solved. They just don't understand. 

I should also mention that this "disease" affects some quite badly. Some barely and some not at all. If you race pigeons and belong to a club, you might notice a lot of flyers with raspy voices. It affects everyone to various degrees I think.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> This one works well for me. I have the problem bad and this works great (but you have to wear it each and every time you enter a loft or building with pigeons in it). YOu can get away with not wearing one if you are in a building where the birds are not flapping their wings. Such as on shipping night at a racing club. It depends on if you have the disease bad or just slightly. I have it bad but I can do shipping nights and auctions, without wearing a mask.
> 
> http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=345&product=3MR52P71
> 
> ...


Walter,
Good information. I guess I have been using the wrong kind of mask for over 2 years now. Time to buy me a new one.


----------



## JMoriarty (May 16, 2011)

I was wondering if this is more of a problem for people during pregnancy, kind of like pregnant women aren't supposed to clean a cat litter box. I suppose it'd be wisest just to wear a mask through the whole pregnancy, but I wonder if it has any affect on the growing baby?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JMoriarty said:


> I was wondering if this is more of a problem for people during pregnancy, kind of like pregnant women aren't supposed to clean a cat litter box. I suppose it'd be wisest just to wear a mask through the whole pregnancy, but I wonder if it has any affect on the growing baby?


The thing about cat litter trays is that their feces could carry the parasite which causes Toxoplasmosis. 

Not heard of warnings about cleaning out pigeons, but then that's not such a common activity 

I'd say the chance of happening to pick up an infection from a pigeon is minute, but no point taking any risk in pregnancy. As regards birdkeepers' lung, no idea if it could be a bigger problem during pregnancy, but it is a fact that some people are more prone to getting it - and much earlier - than others, so wearing a mask and washing hands after dealing with them are sensible precautions. Really, good hygiene is best when dealing with any household animal or bird at such a time, I believe.


----------



## JMoriarty (May 16, 2011)

Oh okay... I just wondered. My dad and I are getting back into bird, but at the same time, my husband and I are trying to have a baby so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> This one works well for me. I have the problem bad and this works great (but you have to wear it each and every time you enter a loft or building with pigeons in it). YOu can get away with not wearing one if you are in a building where the birds are not flapping their wings. Such as on shipping night at a racing club. It depends on if you have the disease bad or just slightly. I have it bad but I can do shipping nights and auctions, without wearing a mask.
> 
> http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=345&product=3MR52P71
> 
> ...



Walt, How often do you have to change the filters? I'd like to know, cause I have a mask just like that at work and I don't use it there. I try to wear the paper mask and I didn't know, it didn't filter the dust. That's a shock......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is exactly as previously mentioned.

I have been diagnosed with it, but with limited exposure to my birds and a lot of extra nutrition I'm fine now.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I know this post is a bit old--but I wanted to know what you guys thought. I keep 4 ringnecks and 2 diamonds in my small bedroom. I think I'm probably allergic to the birds, as I am to most animals (doesn't keep me away from them, though, since it just gives me the sniffles and a sore throat.) I'm buying a Honeywell air filter, since I've started to notice the allergy symptoms getting a bit worse--more sore throat etc, and have noticed that as I've gotten more birds I've been getting sick more often in general (flus, strep throat, etc.) Do you think the Honeywell will do the trick and keep me from getting birdkeepers lung or other illnesses? It's supposed to be one of the best kinds and is the #1 doctor recommended for asthma patients and the like because it filters out 99% of stuff in the air.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

As Nike says, Just do it !!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sport14692 said:


> As Nike says, Just do it !!!


As in "just buy" the Honeywell? lol I ordered it last night and it should be shipped soon.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

any and what cures or treatments are there?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> any and what cures or treatments are there?


With birdkeeper's lung it's an allergy issue. 
A lot of it from what I understand is keeping more bird dust from entering the lungs. Wearing masks when cleaning the loft, using an air filter and plenty of cleaning in homes with more than 4 resident birds, etc. 
Steroids are also given to sufferers.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been lucky; never have gotten sick from my pigeons. However, when I used to keep 4 of them in the house cage, my husband become very allergic and sick. He got well, but it took several months. It was from the feather plume and as others have described above- and I cleaned the cage everyday! Since he knows I love my birds, he and our son built me a nice aviary outside next to the house. The pigeons are happier now, and have more room. But be always be careful and keep a clean bird home.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

OOOOHHH... aside from other birds, i have tiels, jap quail, and ringneck doves, all considered the worst allergin and dust producers i was told (and the dust was impossible to keep on top of when had alot more of each). so must not be specifically severely allergic yet, though occasionally cough and sore throat when the rat cage needs cleaning (they like to empty their water bottles, as do the guinea pigs).

heard misting will help with tiel dust, but is it good or even enjoyed by pigeons and doves as well, or healthy? i tried with quail and they didnt seem to do so well and protested in contrast to the tiels doing a happy song and dance, then immediately mating and starting to nest (ooops! live and learn, so will be trying to sell/find homes for baby tiels in distant future).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> OOOOHHH... aside from other birds, i have tiels, jap quail, and ringneck doves, all considered the worst allergin and dust producers i was told (and the dust was impossible to keep on top of when had alot more of each). so must not be specifically severely allergic yet, though occasionally cough and sore throat when the rat cage needs cleaning (they like to empty their water bottles, as do the guinea pigs).
> 
> heard misting will help with tiel dust, but is it good or even enjoyed by pigeons and doves as well, or healthy? i tried with quail and they didnt seem to do so well and protested in contrast to the tiels doing a happy song and dance, then immediately mating and starting to nest (ooops! live and learn, so will be trying to sell/find homes for baby tiels in distant future).


lol. Mom's old tiel used to jump in the dishes if you didn't watch out. They love water so much!

With pigeons/doves you can offer a pan of water for them to bathe in. I offer a pan of water at least once or twice a week.  Mine are particularly interested when it's raining outside for whatever reason. 
I think some people also mist their pigeons/doves.

Oh, my air purifier came today. I hope it works well.  It smells kinda funny--has anyone else noticed that with Honeywells?


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

is it an ionizer also?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> is it an ionizer also?


No, it's a HEPA filter. I was reading that the ionizers just make the dust stick to your walls, and that they were much less effective than HEPA filters.

This is the one I bought: http://www.consumersearch.com/air-purifiers/honeywell-enviracaire-50250-n

I noticed that a lot of purifiers also emit ozone into the air to "help you sleep" (while it actually comes from the electrostatic processes within.) Ozone is not good for people and I thought it also may cause harm to my birds. You have to really read the specs and reviews carefully, because these products are sold with so much hype. 
http://www.consumersearch.com/air-purifiers/air-purifiers-and-ozone

Info on using purifiers for allergies:
http://www.air-purifier-power.com/allergy-relief-air-purifier.html

a nice top ten list:
http://www.air-purifier-power.com/top-10-air-purifiers.html


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i must be thinking of de-ionizers then, as the ones my uncle had for his rainforest/monkey room (he had a pet monkey among other things in there.. lol), were so it made the particles of dust and such heavy so feathers and hair even settled better or more or something so they wouldnt float around or statically hang onto things and supposedly easier to vacume up (did seem to get more dirt up. supposedly better then for allergies also, and seemed better. course had to clean out alot.

the new ones seem just people trying to get money, but a few seem good.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> i must be thinking of de-ionizers then, as the ones my uncle had for his rainforest/monkey room (he had a pet monkey among other things in there.. lol), were so it made the particles of dust and such heavy so feathers and hair even settled better or more or something so they wouldnt float around or statically hang onto things and supposedly easier to vacume up (did seem to get more dirt up. supposedly better then for allergies also, and seemed better. course had to clean out alot.
> 
> the new ones seem just people trying to get money, but a few seem good.


Yeah, there's so much hype in this industry that it gets really difficult/confusing/mind boggling to pick out the quality/safe products. That's why I went with Honeywell--they had a good track record for being long-lasting, and they don't seem to spend so much time on marketing.


----------

